
So, Gutenberg Didn’t Invent the Printing Press - lnguyen
https://lithub.com/so-gutenberg-didnt-actually-invent-the-printing-press/
======
lostmymind66
Yes, yes he did. He made an existing idea better, which is why we know his
name today and attribute him to the invention.

